# How much?



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

How much cream makes how much butter? I havent done it in ohhh maybe 13 years or so. I cant seem to recall.
I am pondering buying fresh cream to make my own butter, but want to crunch some numbers...and see if it might possibly be a little easier on the pocketbook.
Thnx in advance!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i usually get half by volume, i cant remember how many pounds per gallon i get


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

From 16 floz of heavy whipping cream I got 6 ozwt of Butter.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Great! thnx ya'll!
So, my next task is to find fresh cream, and price it.
Afraid that will be the hardest of all!
Anyone close to NE Texas with fresh cream to sell????


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We get about 1 lb of butter from each gallon of cream from our Jersey


----------

